
Anthos – Build and manage modern hybrid applications - roopakv
https://cloud.google.com/anthos/
======
yRetsyM
> Anthos is a subscription-based service, with the list prices starting at
> $10,000/month per 100 vCPU block. Enterprise prices then to be up for
> negotiation, though, so many customers will likely pay less.

> Google will offer a single managed service that will let you manage and
> deploy workloads across clouds [...] This is Google, after all, managing
> your applications for you on AWS and Azure

from: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/googles-anthos-hybrid-
clou...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/09/googles-anthos-hybrid-cloud-
platform-is-coming-to-aws-and-azure/)

~~~
ec109685
I wonder why they make things so crazy expensive or aren’t upfront about
enterprise / volume pricing.

~~~
hammock
GCP is scaling up a huge outside sales org (expensive). That means any
propsect that's not an enterprise is not worth going after. Easy to weed out
the medium and small businesses if you are upfront about a minimum 10k/month
commitment.

~~~
ec109685
I don't know – AWS has done fine with relatively transparent pricing. Telling
folks you must spend $1,200 a year per vCPU for a software management layer
seems ill conceived.

~~~
hammock
AWS runs a different sales model. They are much more balanced inside vs
outside sales. They have inbound marketing and actively target businesses of
all sizes. Inside sales is cheaper and can support smaller customers. I can
tell you, AWS is not sending an experienced field rep to visit your one-man
basement-built mobile app startup.

------
minimaxir
The Google Next Keynote (where this was just announced) is emphasizing the
multicloud/cloud agnostic/on-prem capabilities, which given the emphasis on
cloud lock-in nowadays is not what I expected.

~~~
deanCommie
It's Google's competitive advantage, and is still ultimately about lock-in.

Buy in to Kubernetes, buy in to Google Anthos, have the appearance of
flexibility, but get used to GCP's tooling, quirks, documentation, etc, etc,
and before long you're considering GC as the first option for all new
development.

It makes perfect sense from where they are in the market.

~~~
jjeaff
Customers liking your service is not lock in.

~~~
sneak
...but customers being trained on “GCP's tooling, quirks, documentation” and
not your competitors’ is. Also it extends beyond training, even cloud storage
apis and tools are not drop-in compatible in clients and scripts.

~~~
weego
You're attempting to weaponise the notion that people are better at things
they use vs things they don't use.

~~~
numbsafari
This can very much be a thing. Azure was originally built to look how many IT
orgs deployed and managed their windows based infrastructure. It made it less
scary to move into Azure, as opposed to AWS.

You can also see this in healthcare with Epic. They use absolutely bizarre
names for everything to the point that it is hard for organizations using Epic
to talk to organizations using other EHRs, or for employees to move between
them. And since they have an absolute stranglehold on training and
documentation, you basically have to go through them to be indoctrinated.

Folks have a real fear of change and learning is viewed as difficult and/or
annoying. This can create considerable inertia that you can exploit.

------
regnerba
Anyone seen any more details on Anthos Migrate?

Google is launching the first beta of Anthos Migrate today. This service will
auto-migrate VMs from on-premises or other clouds into containers in the
Google Kubernetes Engine. The promise here is that this is essentially an
automatic process and once the container is on Google’s platform

Edit: They demoed it on stage a few minutes after I asked... should have just
waited. >.<

------
_jezell_
I'm not sure what the logic here is compared to AWS Outposts and Azure Stack.
AWS Outposts and Azure stack support a very large number of Azure services and
Anthos just supports GKE and Istio? So there's no first class story for basic
things like queues and blob storage? How many people really use Kubernetes
without needing a persistent volume claim?

I like the idea of something you can just install and run on your existing
hardware, but that doesn't seem to be the goal of this either as they only
support a single router and a single proprietary virtualization platform. That
seems even worse than just giving you a box you can plug in like AWS and
Azure.

Bigger question is what is it going to take for Google to offer anything more
than this? Google has very restrictive source code policies internally, so I'd
guess they'd be extremely reluctant to let the binaries for things like
BigTable which run all of Google and GCP leave their network. Do they rewrite
all their services or let BigTable run outside of firewall and throw an atomic
clock in the box?

~~~
cavisne
The same limitations apply to the other on prem services. Theres no way the
real EBS control and data plane is running on prem, its just some compatible
service.

Outposts has a limited feature set if you arent using vsphere, and Azure uses
Microsoft's existing private cloud/on prem stack.

Enterprises are scared of one way bad decisions so if GC can convince them
containerizing and moving their apps to kubernetes first is worth it over
"lift and shift" this could go well. One of the few competitive advantages
google has for enterprises is they can point to Amazon and Azure being forced
to add managed Kubernetes services, because customers wanted that instead of a
proprietary orchestrator.

------
andrewrynhard
Interesting. Sounds a lot like my OSS project Talos:
[https://github.com/talos-systems/talos](https://github.com/talos-
systems/talos). Very similar goals too.

~~~
cpursley
Did they also steal your logo? Those are pretty close.

------
pinewurst
Google has decided to imitate AWS for ridiculously non-obvious service names.

~~~
PanosJee
They are total legit if you speak Greek. Now engineers get to know Greek words
like MDs :D

------
aurailious
So is Google deciding to use Greek names for all their cloud services now?

~~~
PanosJee
Hahaha and my last startup was called sfalma (σφάλμα) which stands for error
but nobody could pronounce. Unless it became a Google project. Kubernetes is
pretty hard core too

------
reilly3000
I'm a little confused by their landing page, is this a product/packaging made
for on-prem users only, or some general GKE config management that applies to
all GKE customers?

------
DebtDeflation
Response to IBM's strategy re: the Red Hat acquisition?

~~~
pm90
No. IBM is flailing around trying to innovate it’s way out of real financial
constraints that affect their bottom lines. They’ve managed to stay relevant
only through acquisitions; most smart engineers have a pretty negative view of
them, for good reasons: it’s not an engineering first company, it’s a sales
first company, and it won’t survive for very long when most people figure out
their Watson AI is a hot pile of garbage.

------
inscrutable
so this will run on AWS and Azure too.... what is it going to use to provision
the cluster, kops?

------
canada_dry
Wait, isn't this what docker is theoretically capable of? (i.e. via docker-
compose to manager docker containers)

~~~
autotune
Not even remotely as docker-compose is not Kubernetes, or anything resembling
a container scheduler or Kubernetes Management Platform.

------
shiftpgdn
How long until Google cancels this with 6 months notice?

~~~
bluetidepro
Forewarning... I think a lot of people on HN ( _myself included_ ) are a bit
tired of this joke now. While I get and understand the frustration/sentiment,
I think it's a bit played out, and doesn't add to the discussion anymore.

~~~
jedberg
It's true that it's not a funny joke, but it does make a point. Any time
Google announces something cool, the first thought most engineers have is, "Do
I really want to invest in this given that it could go away with minimal
warning?".

It's a huge problem that Google will have to overcome. Say what you will about
AWS, but they've only ever cancelled one product as far as I know (SimpleDB)
and they gave people multiple years warning and a replacement product.

~~~
minimaxir
This case is a bit different because it's explicitly an enterprise product (w/
_contracts_ ) than a consumer product like Inbox and Reader.

~~~
jedberg
Sure, but that in some sense makes it worse. So now I get locked into a
contract for years on a product that maybe they'll just stop working in 1/2
way through my contract. Sure, they'll have to keep it running for me until
the end of the contract, but they may not keep it running well.

------
jedisct1
When will it be discontinued?

~~~
grier
Probably when Reader is brought back.

~~~
PanosJee
And it will be branded as anagnostes

